# I've had enough...



## k-dog (14 Jul 2008)

That's it. My fixie is on ebay. Just can't take it. My bum hurts, my legs hurt, my back hurts.

I'm going to get a proper bike. It was fun for a while though.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=170239677473&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=007


----------



## Willow (14 Jul 2008)

put some pedals on it and it'll be easier to ride!


----------



## kyuss (14 Jul 2008)

Oh bugger, that's my size and you're in Edinburgh too! Have you got a reserve price on it?


----------



## k-dog (14 Jul 2008)

Sorry!

I would actually really like it if someone fairly local bought it - it's just a pain to have to ship a bike. I have a box waiting and everything but I'd really rather not.

Always nice to know it goes to a good home too.

I will miss it. Sort of having second thoughts but I really need something else and I need the money from this one.


----------



## mickle (14 Jul 2008)

No wonder it was uncomfortable, it's clearly too big for you.


----------



## kyuss (15 Jul 2008)

That's what I thought when I saw the saddle height.

You should sell it to me for £20 and a half full bottle of Talisker. You know it makes sense because you can come round and have a shot whenever you liked.


----------



## ASC1951 (15 Jul 2008)

kyuss said:


> and a half full bottle of Talisker.


But what if he doesn't have any drains that need clearing?


----------



## hubgearfreak (15 Jul 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> But what if he doesn't have any drains that need clearing?



he might have a trangia cooker or zippo lighter


----------



## Gerry Attrick (15 Jul 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> he might have a trangia cooker or zippo lighter


Surely he should see a doctor.


----------



## hubgearfreak (15 Jul 2008)

?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (15 Jul 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> ?



Oh, never mind. Some you win.......


----------



## yenrod (15 Jul 2008)

Fixed bikes...

Why does anyone want to reside themselves to 1 gear


----------



## ASC1951 (16 Jul 2008)

hubgearfreak said:


> ?


It's a single malt whisky distilled, if memory serves, on the west coast of Skye. Most island malts are peaty but Talisker is extreme. "Carbolic" is a common description.

It's actually very good indeed.


----------



## hubgearfreak (16 Jul 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Talisker is extreme. "Carbolic" is a common description.



i got that, hence my suggestion to use it a fuel. 



ASC1951 said:


> It's actually very good indeed.



it takes all sorts


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (16 Jul 2008)

Sweet bike, can't you just convert it back?


----------



## dodgy (16 Jul 2008)

That would look so much better with a silver coloured chain.

Dave.


----------



## k-dog (16 Jul 2008)

> Sweet bike, can't you just convert it back?



Nah, the guys earlier are right - it was always slightly too big.

I'm 6'1" but with a sligtly longer body than average. I had a 57cm frame before so thought I'd try this (when my alloy post got stuck in my steel frame over the winter - and when I tried to change saddle I couldn't put it down) but it is a fraction long. I really always wanted a 58cm Dyna-Tech but never found one - that didn't go for hundreds. I've always like them since I was a teenager and thought they were cool.

I'm going to get a Trek roadbike - been eyeing one up for a while and just recently I've got fed up with this bike - so that and a few other things are up for sale right now so I can get a 'normal' bike.


----------



## Greenbank (17 Jul 2008)

yenrod said:


> Fixed bikes...
> 
> Why does anyone want to reside themselves to 1 gear



A challenge?


----------

